

A 21 Year-Old's Bit on Snapchat - frashmonster
https://medium.com/on-startups/c4029acf1696

======
dan-g
I agree. The other big draw for me is that moments on snapchat are fleeting --
which to some degree mimics in-person experiences. It certainly leads to some
je ne sais quoi that other messaging/social networking platforms don't have.

~~~
frashmonster
And that you feel personally targeted when you're snapped

